# A few pictures of little Laika!



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's wonderful... those are very big paws she's going to grow into!

For sure cover the crate completely. Tucker's always had his covered and accepts it just fine. Bella had never been covered, and I ended up leaving the front open so she wouldn't pull the sheet into the crate. But if you cover them up as puppies, they'll do fine and it really helps calm them and keep them quiet. 

She's adorable!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She is so cute, cuddly and adorable. What a sweetheart. Congratulations and give her a big kiss for me.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Cuttest puppie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute pictures !!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy! A little fluff-meister!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, great pictures.

She's going to become a beautiful Golden girl.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

O MY GOD I CAN'T TAKE THOSE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

She is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a cutie... Take plenty of photos as they grow way tooooooo quick...!!!!


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Adorable puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So cute.. I can smell her sweet puppy breath.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG the pictures are fantastic.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sooOoOooOoO so so cute - love all the photo of *Laika *


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Anyone else's dog "stalks" or creeps as I call it? Reminds me of a cat before they pounce! Haha 
View attachment 204514


http://youtu.be/tvZsmKTAsjg

My boyfriend is hopeful he could possibly get her into hunting so I'm sure he'll enjoy seeing this video!

View attachment 204506


View attachment 204522









I'm all about the pictures lol sorry guys



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

at Canadian tire! 






after playing outside in the mud with her cousin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's an absolute doll!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww she's so cute in the clover!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

She is adorable!!!!!! LOve her sleeping on her water dish. So cute.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What an adorable puppy! Take lots of picture, they grow up really fast. My cat looks exactly like your cat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Jingers mom said:


> What an adorable puppy! Take lots of picture, they grow up really fast. My cat looks exactly like your cat!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yea, she has changed so much in the 5 weeks we've had her!! 

And actually that's my friends cat, but he looks exactly like my childhood cat and when he passed away, mom adopted a 4 year old one who looks just like them too! They must be their own type of breed.. Great cats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

http://youtu.be/uoETTwqRNpY

At the end of our training sesh, so she started to be not as co-operative but still! She only learned leave it about a week ago!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

goof










































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww she's getting so big so fast. What a pretty girl. I bet you are having lots of fun.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

She's 4 months today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So pretty, and seemingly so well loved!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

OutWest said:


> So pretty, and seemingly so well loved!


She certainly is! We try our best 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Here my little cousin grabbed Laika's stick while she was laying down and it was in her mouth. This boy does not know how to approach a dog at all - but I was SO happy that she handled it well and it didn't bother her at all






























































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

She's growing up so beautifully!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just found this thread and I realize I've been missing out! The photos are wonderful of your adorable girl.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

What a fluffy little cutie


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

We've found that Laika will follow us off leash no problem at the dog park however when there is another human around, she also has no problem following them either! Such a people pup. 






























Being silly near our bed 
















I had joined my city's golden retriever club and we went to the first event ever yesterday. Some gorgeous looking dogs, however it was supposed to be a "fun" meet up and we just didn't have that experience. Laika is not from a reputable as we rescued her, and I did notice quite the difference of her look compared to the other dogs and ones closer to her age... She has a more field look to her than conformation it seems? 
Even so because of this and my answer after the "where did you get her from?" Conversations stopped and no one from this club really got to know us. I felt out of place and can easily see why the group seems to be dwindling in members according to their minutes. 
Yes, I do want to get a dog from a reputable breeder later on, but not necessarily for showing purposes and that's what this group was all about. I felt really disappointed. Guess I had expectations like being taken underneath someone's wing as I would love to become more active in something like that but I guess it just doesn't fit for me. Atleast this group anyways. Not sure if ill want to renew my membership or if I should even attend future events..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's becoming such a beautiful girl. 

Great pictures, I'm so envious of your pool. Sure wish I had one in my backyard.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's becoming such a beautiful girl.
> 
> Great pictures, I'm so envious of your pool. Sure wish I had one in my backyard.


Haha believe me I'm envious too! It's my parents unfortunately and they're about a 7 hour drive away so it won't be an often occasion sadly  it's why we take to the river the majority of the time for her to swim. I definitely would love to have a pool at my next home! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

She looks like a pillow! 













































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Laika is a beauty! Don't be discouraged by your experience with the club. I had a similar experience a couple of years ago at a local hunting/sporting event. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She is so lovely--with a very expressive face.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Watching dad tape up the wall he painted 























We put up a barrier while painting and this was the best we could do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dryloofah (Aug 30, 2013)

OMG!!! your pup is soooo cute! It reminds me my Omi when she was little, but they grow so fast.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Dryloofah said:


> OMG!!! your pup is soooo cute! It reminds me my Omi when she was little, but they grow so fast.


Yeah she's really seemed to have changed overnight  it's sad but I think she's turning out looking like a gorgeous lady dog! I'm biased of course haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

And we went downtown to Ottawa's market & parliament - walked behind and around it. Wanted her to get more desensitized to a lot of people and it went really well! 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She has such a pretty face! It's amazing how much she's grown...I mean it isn't _truly _amazing because that what puppies do! But she looks so different in such a short period of time.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

OutWest said:


> She has such a pretty face! It's amazing how much she's grown...I mean it isn't _truly _amazing because that what puppies do! But she looks so different in such a short period of time.


Right with you!! I can't get over it. I know it's the same with every pup but it is still very amazing I think. I do miss her puppy fluff though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

The racing stripe on her back is extremely apparent now! Starting to curl up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable .. looks like she'll have a lot of coat


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie had a curly coat like that. Now at 15 months, it completely straight.
She is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Never mind my foot! Think the position is just hilarious 














So sleepy 








































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

First snow!






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's lovely!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Turning into such a pretty girl! Lovely pics


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is lovely, she has such a pretty face.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

New favourite picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

